# Cost for reupholster seats and doors?



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Got a Park Ave and I'm considering getting some parts reupholstered next spring or so.

Hoping to do the seats and door panels.. Planning on one color for the seats, with this type of fabric (suede, yes?) 








The seats also each have an attached armrest thing that would be done in the same fabric. 

The Door panels... I am planning on the dark grey top part to be done in white. The leather "insert" sorta thing I would like done in blue suede with white diamond stitching, like this 








Then finally the area below that (arm rest down to fiberglass panel) in blue.. probably same material.
current front door:









Rear door the same... white on the dark grey part, then blue suede w/ white diamond stitching for the "insert". And blue for the rest on down to the fiberglass panel
rear door:










A park avenue interior.. so you can see the seats. 


















What would I expect to pay for this? I try to do things relatively cheap, so keeping cost down would be best. 

Any places in Wisconsin good to do this, as well?

Thanks!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I do.


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

You were at that Greenbay ridin dirty show, weren't you??? That low looks familiar. I was there too! 

PM'd ya


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Aug 31 2010, 11:12 AM~18450338
> *You were at that Greenbay ridin dirty show, weren't you??? That low looks familiar. I was there too!
> 
> PM'd ya
> *


Yup. I'll get some pics for you in a little while.


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Any word anyone?

Lookin to get it done this winter I think!


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clutch1_@Sep 10 2010, 10:24 PM~18538685
> *Any word anyone?
> 
> Lookin to get it done this winter I think!
> *


............... you got reyes customs in milwaukee also they do good work


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Good deal, if I can't find anyone closer I'll probably end up givin them a call.


----------

